# winter off time



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

well ,, from the "lack of" post on the forums , i would guess most rver's are done for the yr ,, or up in storage for the winter ,, but that is a good thing in a since ,, "no rv issues" but then agian ,, no replies to post on here  :disapprove:  but think of it this way 4 more months till a few rver's break the rv's outta their winter sleep     :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
And begin to wonder ,, "why didn't i fix that before storing it" but u all are as me ,, i don;t fix a thing on mine till there is a problem or an issue ,, but there again ,, u don't think about windshield wipers till it rains ,, now do u    or u'r batteries ,, till they go dead ,, just some thoughts for the rvs being stored ,, and hoping they will be all ready when spring and summer hits , and all are out rving once agian


----------



## JimE (Dec 5, 2009)

RE: winter off time

I hear ya Rod. Winterized mine last week now its 24 degrees in North Texas and we are itching to get back out already.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Rod's and my calander don't agree.  I winterized mine last week, but going again in 3 months.  First of March I am going somewhere.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Unfortunately we neither went south nor winterized.   We are still stuck in Utah and guess we will be here thru the winter.  And it is single digits here.  I did go to Lowes and bought some of that bubble wrap inside aluminum foil weather insulation and put it around the rv to slow the winds down.  Thinking I should have put some kind of heater under the rv as well.   Got up to 58 degrees in here this morning and our heater ran all night.  Guess I will go buy some kind of a catalytic heater or space heater to help keep the cold out.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Lee,
Put several light bulbs under there.  Safe and if you have the wind stopped, you will be amazed how much heat they put off.  A customer of mine has bags of leaves stuffed around his 30' trailer with three 100w bulbs hanging under it.  Says the floor is warm.


----------



## LEN (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

An other thing one can do is get some awning material at lowes or home depot and cut long enough to go from the sides of the MH to the ground for a portable skirting, then what ever heat(light bulbs or whatever) you put under holds the heat better. Years ago hunting we would take straw bales $1 each up and put them around the RV, helped a bunch to conserve heat.

LEN


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Straw would be too expensive now, its $6 a bale here in southern Illinois.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time

WELL I HAVE MINE WINTERIZED for about a month now. I will break it out in March when we head to the Atlanta race track for the race.I have a cover for it and it hangs to the ground. I am thinking of leaving a small heater on when it get around 25 degrees.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: winter off time



Lee,  Where are you in Utah? I thought we got talked into something when we agreed to stay in the Dallas area through Christmas. We got down to 27 here last night but it made it back to 50 today and is supposed to be a low around freezing tonight. We don't usually stay this far north in winter but.............  Darned kids and grandkids talked us into this. I usually winterized before this too. That means go farther south. The pipes that i worry about freezing up are not in my RV..................


----------



## JimE (Dec 6, 2009)

RE: winter off time

Kirk I'm right here with you just a little west. That wind is whipping here this morning making it even more special. Next thing you know we'll be in our shorts having a Christmas BBQ!!


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Well sorry to hear the most of you are winterizing.  We on the other hand are gett'n ready for our long awaited trip from Ca. to Fl.  One week from today begins the journey.  Here, though the temp. got down to 27 deg.  We are expecting several big storms with snow level to below 1500' in the Seirra foothills.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Well be safe scooter ,, and one other thing ,, thought it never snowed in sunny Cali.  or got below 50     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Ooppps !  Did I mention rain or snow earlier....I meant the forecast is sunny and warm.... :evil:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Hey Len that bubble wrap insulation is what we are using as skirting.  Its thin enough to put a little slice in it to put the basement latches thru and than just use the basement doors to hold it.  I also got rock and put on it on the bottom to keep it from beingd blown inward by winds.  When summer comes we will roll it up and put it in our storage shed and save it for next winter or if we ever need it again for winter or anything else.  It cost me 25 dollars a roll and took four rolls to go around the rv including putting pieces together to go up to the front room slide out so we were sealed all the way around.  I also picked up some of the heavier insulation and put in in the front of the rv between the front and the firewall to keep an wind coming up thru that large open area.  

Kirk I am in a little hick town called East Carbon, Utah.   Its 8 miles off Hwy 6 on State Hwy 123.  20 miles south of Price and 40 miles north of I70. This is a tiny rv park that is not known by many people.  It only has 7 rv sites with full hooks ups with some being 50A and some are 30A and these sties are between 4 modular homes on each corner of this park.  There are no amenities here like restrooms or anything but the price I pay is the cheapest in all of Utah at 150 dollars a month.  Summer months are 175.  Nightly is 17 a night.  There are only three rvs here right now and we are one of them.  And one is only being stored here.  There is a store 2 miles east of where we are, as well as a drive in burger place, a couple of restaurants and two credit unions.  And price has a Kmart, Walmart, and two grocery store chains as well as all the usual restaurants and drive ins.   So its not a bad place to stay.  For atv'ers there is a great atv trail not far from here that also has a campground on it with restrooms but no other hookups.
And we got 6 inches of snow yesterday its snowing now and they have predicted up to two feet today into tomorrow with some blizzard conditions.


----------



## LEN (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Yikes put the chains on and leave them on. We have the cold here bit no SNOW yet, maybe a little Thursday. Do you have a Wave heater with big propane tank in case the Elec goes out for a time? We will head for the warmer climes after the 6th of Jan. Hope to be at Quartzsite for the show and meet-up with whoever is around. I'm pushing for an RV upgrade 2006-2007 year but the wife is saying no. Maybe I can get a slick salesman the says that I deserve it LOL. Found one in Texas that I really think I should have a Dynasty with 2 slides but all the goodies. Don't know if I will get that far east this year. Think I could be talked into another Holiday rambler too and there are a few in or travel area.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: winter off time

After the snow yesterday and last night we need chains.  They said they have never seen this much snow here where we are except for two years ago.  Also its going  to be below in the minus temps the next three nights.  That too will be records.  We have been breaking records here since we usually dont get into single digits but have the past couple of weeks.  So much for global warming its getting colder here.  LOL   We do have the big 100 gal tank set up for the winter.  I have two small electric heaters we run to assist in the heating.  But they are not going to help the next couple of nights so may go buy an additional catalytic heater today.


----------



## cwishert (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Well we didn't winterize, we were expecting to go out again this month sometime.  Then it snowed on Friday and stayed at almost freezing on Saturday.  NOW hubby bought the anti freeze.  I don't think anything was hurt because we always empty everything until we get ready to go again.  Today we will be back in the 70's though.  I don't think we are going to have time this month though to go camping as we have a "Christmas" planned every weekend until after the 1st.  Maybe in January.  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the winter weather.  I know some have had way too much of it.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Dang had frozen water pipes not outside but in the rear bathroom and could not take shower.  I have now got it defrosted it was the lines under the bathroom sink.  Grrr.    Was zero when I got up -1.5 an hour later.   Its now a -4.  Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LEN (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Pretty warm here 8, think I'll tan a bit this morning. When it hits the 0 and below(have not been out in years in that cold with the MH) I always opened the doors on the cabinets where any plumbing is to let as mush heat in as possible. With the electric heaters going and their fans made for some circulation. Next door in a stick built had a frozen broken pipe yesterday(same temp night before) and it was in an insulated part of the garage, go figure.  So all beware and take all the steps one can to insulate/hot tape and heat.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Thanks alot u two ,, now i got every piece of clothing i have ,, on ,,, after reading about those cold temps ,,     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: winter off time

Winterized ours today since it looks like we will winter here


----------

